# I THINK I AM ALLERGIC TO MY CAT



## ella1892 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm kinda new at this posting stuff but here goes a try...

So Ive had my cat almost I year now...I LOVE HIM sooo much. Its weird I never thought I would like cats. Anyway, over the past months I started getting this itchin sensation around my chest and chin, it looks almost like a small bites but it fades away when the itching stops. Does anyone know if I can treat this type of allergy? If I do go to the doctor do I have to go to a specialist? I dont want to give my Cat away at all...Thanks guys...


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Try washing your hands after you pet or play with your cat. You can also use benedryl if it IS an allergic reaction.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im all for going right to drs. that deal with a type of issue all day long. Go to an allergist.

Just curious is your cat an indoor only cat? I say that because a friend of mine rescued a cat and kittens. She had to take it up to the no kill shelter because she was have an allergic reaction to them. Just that cat not her others!!!!

Our vet (best Ive ever encounter in dealing with cats) solved the mystery. The cat brought in on her fur a pollen or plant dust that she was allergic to!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

You know, most allergies to cats manifest as runny noses, red eyes and coughing, with not as much skin reaction as you would think. 

When do the symptoms come up? Right after you pet him? After a shower (i.e. tied to exposure to hot water)? If you tell us more, maybe we can help...

And welcome to the Cat Forum!

Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Just curious is your cat an indoor only cat? I say that because a friend of mine rescued a cat and kittens. She had to take it up to the no kill shelter because she was have an allergic reaction to them. Just that cat not her others!!!!
> 
> Our vet (best Ive ever encounter in dealing with cats) solved the mystery. The cat brought in on her fur a pollen or plant dust that she was allergic to!





Fran said:


> You know, most allergies to cats manifest as runny noses, red eyes and coughing, with not as much skin reaction as you would think.


I've had an experience where I broke out in a rash from a dog....a friend had two dogs, whenever I went to her house, the one would cause my arms and top of my hands to break out and get itchy. After I played with her, I would wash the area and then stay away from her, it would start to fade. I never had a reaction to the other dog. We thought about there being something on her coat that I had reacted to, but both dogs went out into the same yard at the same time. And it happened every time I went there. So I really think it was the dog herself and not something environmental.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I sympathize. I've had a chronic cough for some time, which has gotten worse, and I suspect it might be my cats. My doctor says allergies don't cause coughs, but I suspect he might be wrong about that and so I was glad to see Fran's post about her experience. He didn't want to refer me to an allergist, so I asked for and am doing a trial of an antihistamine: Fexofenadine. I think the brand name is Allegra? It seems to be helping and it doesn't make me drowsy at all. Benadryl makes most people drowsy; in fact, many people take it to help them go to sleep. I'd recommend seeing your primary care physician. Maybe he/she can treat you without having to see a specialist.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

First find out if you are allergic to the cat from an allergist, get your doctor to recommend one and take a test to see if you are allergic. That is the only way to find out if you are. It could also be the fabric softener from your clothes if you have changed it or if your cat is an outdoor cat it would be something that s/he brought from outside. If you are allergic then I suggest you keep the cat out of your room. Vaccum and clean it well if you did before, use an air purifier in there. Vacuum carpets in your house, do laundry from your bed room and you can use a pillow for allergies. You can take medication as well. Good luck!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope you're able to easily resolve this issue. (((HUGS)))
Little dots of skin irritation make me think it's something on the cat's fur, like bird mites, or something carried in from a plant outside.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i was allergic to my first cat when i got him... i would be sneezy, watery eyed, and get little itchy raised bumps. usually on the backs of my hands or other sensitive skin areas. i got used to him after a few weeks and i'm not allergic anymore, except sometimes if i'm petting my cat and i rub my eye i'll get the itchy bumps on my eyelids (usually lower eyelid). i just wash my face and they go away. oh- my cats are strictly indoor so it's nothing they're bringing in. i would just try washing the area and try to keep kitty fur and oils off of sensitive areas.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

coaster said:


> I sympathize. I've had a chronic cough for some time, which has gotten worse, and I suspect it might be my cats. My doctor says allergies don't cause coughs, but I suspect he might be wrong about that and so I was glad to see Fran's post about her experience.


My mum has allergies to my sisters rabbit, and the shavings. Her #1 symptom is a cough. She's a little allergic to their cat as well, but just doesn't rub her face in his fur.

As for dealing with the allergies, I'd brush your cat and get them used to baths. We have a bath night once a month. It helps them shed less. But to be honest mostly i do it because Torri is long haired and white (she doesn't groom all that well, so all the dirst shows up and she turns grey), and because the boys are...well..little boys. They get dirty/smelly. And them cleaning themselves is really only partly effective. They're both getting better but it helps. (Doran actually likes it too, but he won't admit it!)


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

We have to use an allergy shampoo on Gracie (to help human allergies, not hers :lol: ), since Hubby gets red itchy eyes, congestion and runny nose from her. It really works, afterwards for a few days he can snuggle her and put his nose into her fur with no reaction. When he starts reacting again, we bathe her. It is usually a little over a week between baths. Gracie doesn't mind all that much since I use lots of very warm running water; she only complains at the end when the water is off! I always end up drenched, though :roll: .

Fran


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

If it does turn out to be the cat you are allergic to you can always try Allerpet. I've never used it but am told it has worked for other people with great success.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My vet recommended Allerpet and I bought a bottle of it, but I haven't gotten around to using it though. If I do, and it helps, I'll let you guys know. I guess the main reason I haven't tried it yet is that it's one of those liquid products where you wipe down your cat's fur. And you have to do it fairly often. It's just hard to envision myself doing that with my cats, they hate water so. :?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

We use Allerpet on Gracie, but we use it like a shampoo rather than trying to soak her to the skin with the product (i.e. we get her thoroughly wet with very warm water first and then suds her down with it).

Fran


----------

